# [Eclipse] Rekursive Projektordner nach Inport mit Copy to Workspace



## chalkbag (19. Apr 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wahrscheinlich bin ich ich im falschen Subforum, aber ein wirklich besser passendes hab ich dann doch nicht gefunden.

Folgendes  Vorgehen:

- Ich checke mit Tortoise ein Projekt aus SVN aus
- Mir fehlt ein, ich hab noch kein Workspace für das Projekt, ich lege den Workspace auf den gleichen Ordner wie den Root vom SVN "ausgecheckten" Ordner.
- Natürlich findet der Workspace das Projekt nicht, also mach ich Import Projekt 
- Leider vergesse ich dann noch den Hacken von Copy Projekt to Workspace zu entfernen(weil es ja dort schon wäre)

Resultat:

Bis ich merke wie mir geschieht legt Eclipse eine rekursive Ordnerstruktur ab, d.h. es legt den Ordner "ProjektXy" ab und kopiert diesen in den Ordner ProjektXY.

Da Eclipse ein fixer Bursche ist, gelangt er so schnell in Ordnertiefen, welche ich nun nicht mehr löschen kann, da der Löschprozess sich schlichtweg "verläuft".

Getestet habe ich Windows-Löschen, Dos_prompt sowie Unlocker. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Nun hab ich zwei Ordner die endlos in die Tiefe gehen, wie werd ich die nun wieder los?

Ich weiß, keine Programmierfrage, aber vielleicht hat das ja schon wer auch mal so verbockt.

Grüße

(Helios 3.6, Win7)


----------



## maki (19. Apr 2011)

> - Ich checke mit Tortoise ein Projekt aus SVN aus
> - Mir fehlt ein, ich hab noch kein Workspace für das Projekt, ich lege den Workspace auf den gleichen Ordner wie den Root vom SVN "ausgecheckten" Ordner.


Aua.. sowas macht man doch nicht 

Generell sollte man nie mit einem anderen Tool auschecken und dann mit Eclipse arbeiten.

Würde dir einen neuen Workpspace empfehlen, dann Subversive (SVN Client für Eclipse), dann damit auschecken, fertig.

Nachtrag:


> Getestet habe ich Windows-Löschen, Dos_prompt sowie Unlocker. Leider ohne Erfolg.
> 
> Nun hab ich zwei Ordner die endlos in die Tiefe gehen, wie werd ich die nun wieder los?


Ach ja, ein bekanntes Problem, leider kenne ich keine Lösung.
Ursache: NTFS kann mehr als der Windows Explorer 
Vielleicht ein Java Programm schreiben um die Ordner zu löschen?


----------



## chalkbag (19. Apr 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Aua.. sowas macht man doch nicht
> 
> Generell sollte man nie mit einem anderen Tool auschecken und dann mit Eclipse arbeiten.


Ich weiß, solche lustigen Sachen mach ich meistens Freitag Nachmittag 



maki hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht ein Java Programm schreiben um die Ordner zu löschen?



Werd ich versuchen, vielleicht bekommts Java hin


----------



## Wildcard (19. Apr 2011)

Mit einer Linux Live CD kannst du die Ordner vermutlich löschen wenn das Java Programm nicht hilft.


----------



## chalkbag (20. Apr 2011)

Ich hätte fest mit einem "max recursion deep exeeded" gerechnet, aber nein!
Java hat das hinbekommen, wo Systemprogramme scheiterten. :applaus:

Nicht schön, aber falls es auch mal wer braucht.


```
public  void removeFolder(File currentFolder) {
		if (currentFolder.isDirectory() && currentFolder.canRead()){
			File[] files = currentFolder.listFiles();
			if (files == null){
				return;
			}
			for(File f:files){
				if (f.isDirectory()){
					removeFolder(f);
					f.delete();
				}else if(f.isFile()){
					f.delete();
				}
			}
		}
	}
```

Achtung, dass kann bei einem solchen Fehler schonmal paar Minuten laufen


----------



## maki (20. Apr 2011)

> Java hat das hinbekommen, wo Systemprogramme scheiterten.


Naja, wie gesagt, NTFS kann mehr als der Windows Explorer, Java nutzt das NTFS direkt über das OS, deswegen konnte Java das Problem in erster Linie ja auch erzeugen 

Wildcards Tipp ist Gold Wert, eine Linux Boot CD 

Ente gut, alles gut...


----------



## mvitz (20. Apr 2011)

Java hat es bei mir sogar schon mal geschafft Windows System Ordner zu löschen


----------

